# Smart tv's & flash?



## Apinchof

It seems that it will but their a chance that it might be very limited, as in older version of flash

http://asia.cnet.com/hands-on-lg-smart-tv-62214176.htm


----------



## Mhill2029

Yeah some objects can be displayed fine with modern TV's, but they do have their limitations with some flash pages. I have the Samsung 46ES6800 and it too has issues with some things. I'll have a look to see if mine supports putlocker out of curiosity.

Update: Putlocker works fine for me in the browser.


----------



## korruptedkaos

thx guys, I guess its down to the manufacture's to update it through firmware?

cheers Mhill2029


----------



## Apinchof

If possible you can always connect a computer to the TV, or some other connected device.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apinchof*
> 
> If possible you can always connect a computer to the TV, or some other connected device.


haha I know that lol, im getting a bit more into saving power consumption though, my electricity bill is going very high here nowadays?

I ended up getting the LG 42LA640V anyway yesterday. its pretty good tbh, so far all flash content is working fine, there is a newer firmware available aswell but I haven't updated it yet.


----------



## vnt8

Quote:


> I ended up getting the LG 42LA640V anyway yesterday. its pretty good tbh, so far all flash content is working fine, there is a newer firmware available aswell but I haven't updated it yet.


Would you be nice and 'review' the Browser and browsing experience on this set(speed, stability comparing to the browsers on the PC)? Thanks.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Well it's quite laggy loading compared to a desktop pc. I have been using the lgtv remote app with my s3 for mouse etc.

Id say It's fast enough anyway to just stick a film on streaming as that's all Im using it for.

I'd reccomend the tv. I'm mainly just using it with my phone, streaming stuff & a hdd plugged in for music etc.

Overall it plays all YouTube, bbciplayer stuff fine, streams hd movies fine so I can't fault it tbh.

Hope it helps ya out


----------



## vnt8

Hi korruptedkaos, I appreciate your response.

Bit disappointed to hear it lags, I guess you are referring to the Flash content? I noticed speed improvement(comparing to last year model) when navigating the menu, starting the apps, etc., but I haven't seen much of a Web Browser. I am just curious can it be compared with the one on PC, or it's non comparable in terms of speed, stability. I mean, it have a dual core processors, which should be enough to browse the web smoothly, eh?


----------



## korruptedkaos

It's not that slow. I have SSD's in all my desktops so it's hard to compare them really.

For everyday browsing I guess it's fine for your everyday user though.


----------



## vnt8

Quote:


> For everyday browsing I guess it's fine for your everyday user though.


You are right. I've just seen some videos on youtube showing the browser on last year models, looks quite good actually, pretty responsive for TV browser. Thanks korruptedkaos.


----------



## korruptedkaos

I'll do a little vid for you & upload it shortly if you want?


----------



## vnt8

No need, just watched few on youtube showing exactly what I wanted to see, but thanks!


----------



## korruptedkaos

I know you said it doesn't matter but I did it anyway?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ge1fhbc95xwrojp/20130810_095344.mp4

as you can see it is a bit laggy compared to a desktop, although its not that slow to do your head in really?


----------



## vnt8

Yeah, looks good, quite good for a TV browser.


----------

